

New classifieds possible? - xenoneo

I love craigslist and not so much ebay. I rarely use both but the last time I tried to offload my mac book pro I got frustrated with craigslist inability to actually classify. As any normal hacker when I get frustrated with something my internal gears start spinning and despite infinite googling (is google actually classifying machine on steroids?) I did not find anything appealing where appealing means simple and working. So I asked myself - what would it take to build an appealing classifying engine in 2011? Well tanks to google app engine - not much. Please review the result at www.newvio.com
======
dian
Classifieds done right and looking the way they should look like in 2011.
Checking what's new at a first glance in a nicely presented way is
outstanding. Searching not only extends beyond any classifieds type of web
site, but also adds simplicity. Knowing App engine keeps my posts and data
trough my Google account feels safer than any other server's database. After
all an information leeks are not an unknown issue nowadays. Would love to have
this UI available for my iPad ..

------
t0ny0
looks good, I strongly support the idea of using gmail accounts to be able to
post and reply, because I recently tried to sell my car on craigslist and got
TIRED! of getting all the spam... I like the idea of craigslist, but the spam
was the main feature(:P) that pushed me away from it. Simple, spamfree, easy.
Looks good so far. Best of luck to you, sir.

~~~
xenoneo
thanks. Actually the other thing that craigslist and ebay have (other than
scale) is users habits so will see. One more test that newvio is ruing is
trying to answer the question of if adsense can balance app engine cost - will
report results once I have them - so far free quota.

------
xenoneo
link <http://www.newvio.com/>

